# Vorstellungsgespräch im Bereich SPS u. Inbetriebnahme



## ChristianR (2 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage und zwar habe ich am Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei einer Firma, die komplette Fertigungsautomatisierungen bei verschiedenen Automobilherstellern machen. Ich habe mich auf eine Stellenanzeige im Bereich SPS u. Inbetriebnahme beworben, nun wollte ich mich vorher noch ein bisschen schlau machen. komme nämliche aus der Instandhaltung.

Muss man bei solchen Inbetriebnahmen noch viel bei der Verdrahtung ändern oder ist man da eher softwareseitig am einstellen und testen? 

wär toll wenn mir da jemand die grundlegenden Arbeiten bei Inbetriebnahmen mal so nennen würde.

mfg ChristianR


----------



## the bang 2 (2 April 2008)

Du hast dich nichtmal kundig gemacht, auf was du dich eigendlich bewirbst?


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

Also, bei mir uns das so:

/Scherzmode
1. Hinkommen
2. Programm einspielen
3. einen Heben
4. anderntags heimfahren

Scherzmode/ 

Ne, Spaß beiseite.

Als Inbetriebnehmer beschränke ich mich meißtens auf das Programmieren. Das heißt aber duchaus, daß kleinere Änderungen auch durch mich erledigt werden, wenn kein Elektriker mitgereist oder der schon weg ist sowieso.

In einer anderen Firma habe ich als Inbetriebnehmer immer am Anfang ca. 2 Wochen Kabel gezogen und angeschlossen. Das ist halt eine Frage der Firmenpolitik.

Kleinere Anlagen testen wir ohnehion komplett zu Hause, da ist vor Ort nich mehr allzuviel zu ändern. Große Anlagen (Ziegelei), bei deren IBN man mehrere Wochen zubringt, verlangen auch schon mal den Einsatz der Programmierer als Kabelzieher etc.


----------



## zotos (2 April 2008)

Da gibt es keine Norm oder allgemeine Regelung was dazu gehört. Da kann mit unter auch noch eine Menge Schlosserkram dabei sein.

Was steht denn in der Stellenanzeige unter "unser Anforderungen an Sie"?


----------



## ChristianR (2 April 2008)

Also die Anforderungen sind folgende:

 - Erfahrung im Bereich SPS Programmierung
- Kenntnisse der dezentralen Steuerungstechnik (Bustechnologie)
- Ideal aber nicht Bedingung: Visualisierung mit ProTool, WinCC
- Idealerweise (erste) Kenntnisse im Anlagenbau und in der Verfahrenstechnik


----------



## repök (2 April 2008)

Ich sags mal so: Als Inbetriebnehmer sollte man schon mit Schraubendreher und -schlüssel umgehen können. Auch sollte man wissen was man da elektrisch tut. 
Ansonsten beschränkt sich das bei mir auf programmieren und natürlich einen heben !(wenns denn läuft)


----------



## jabba (2 April 2008)

Ich sehe das noch etwas höher als Repök.

Als Inbetriebnehmer einer SPS gesteuerten Anlage sollte ich

Programmieren können (Nicht alles aber schon einiges)
Fehler in fremden Programmen finden können

Dann!:
Kenntnisse in
Pneumatik
Hydraulik
Messtechnik
Schraubtechnik
Antriebstechnik
.....

amm bestem von allem, da ist das Problem beim inbetriebnehmer.
Zu Hause hast Du tausend kleine Helferlein, aber in der "Heissen" Phase drehst Du Dich um und stehts plötzlich alleine da.

Aber die Firma wird Dich schon nicht im Regen stehen lassen, deshalb solltest Du möglichst darstellen, das Du in der Lage bist bei der Inbetriebnahme auch auf unbekannte Probleme zuzugehen.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (2 April 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Als Inbetriebnehmer sollte man schon mit Schraubendreher und -schlüssel umgehen können. Auch sollte man wissen was man da elektrisch tut.
> Ansonsten beschränkt sich das bei mir auf programmieren und natürlich einen heben !(wenns denn läuft)



Ich pack immer als erstes die 2 Zoll Zange aus. Wenn die Anlage die sieht, macht sie von vorneherein weniger Probleme .....


----------



## Sockenralf (2 April 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Ich pack immer als erstes die 2 Zoll Zange aus. Wenn die Anlage die sieht, macht sie von vorneherein weniger Probleme .....


 
*ACK* 

Hallo,

ich kann bestätigen, daß die Anlagen für sowas ein Gespür haben.

Bei uns ist´s umgekehrt:
kaum ist im Gespräch, daß eine Anlage umgebaut, modernisiert oder gar demontiert werden soll, tun die Dinger blöd und machen Ärger :sw10: 


MfG


----------



## nade (2 April 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Ich pack immer als erstes die 2 Zoll Zange aus. Wenn die Anlage die sieht, macht sie von vorneherein weniger Probleme .....



Die 5cm... da ist mir doch lieber das 5Kg Argument. Dann kanns Schlag auf Schlag weitergehn.....


----------



## maxi (3 April 2008)

Bei einer Inbetriebname (Zumeist gab es ja eine vorinbetriebname im Werk)muss zuerst einmal die Anlage fertig, also mechanisch stehen.
Danach die Hydraulik udn Pneumatik passen.
Die Meschanik muss einegstellt werden.
Die Verkabelung und die Zuleitungen müssen passen.
Sicherheitskreise, Sicherheitseinrichtung etc. müssen passen.
Isolationsmessungen, Erdungemessungen usw. nach VDE 0701/0113
(Meister / Techniker oder Ingeneuer ist hier Pflicht)
Die Verkabelung und der Bus müssen passen.
Dann wird ein E/A Check gemacht und ob alles rihtig beschriftet ist.
Danach alle Klemmen nachgezogen usw.
Die richtigkeit der Dokumentationen, Zeichnungen, Betriebsanleitungen und Schaltpläne etc. überprüft.

Die Anlage wird dann in Grundstellung gebracht und nochmals die E/A im Programm überprüft. 
Danach gibt es die ersten Tests.
Zuerst wird die Grundstellungs / bzw. der Handbetrieb überprüft.
Danach erst der Automatikbetrieb.

Es gibt immer etwas zum herumschrauben, einstellen, umprogrammieren, Zeiten ändern usw.

Zuletzt wird das Pflichtenheft noch einmal überprüft oder macnhmal sogar noch abgeändert.
Nach eine Probelauf erfolgt die Unterschrift.

Zur Inbetriebname von Anlagen udn Maschinen sind die EU Regelung, das BGV3, die VDE 0113, Die VDE 0100 und die VDE 0701 sowie je nach anwendungsgebiet weitere Vroschriften oder VDE bindend.
In manchen Bereich ist zusätzlich eine abname duch den TÜV, FDA usw. notwendig.
Eien Abname nach BGV3 und 0701 kannst du nur als Meister oder Ingeneuer der Elektrotechnik, oder ein selbständiger in der HWK eingetragener Techniker der Elektrotechnik, nachwieslich haltbar durchführen, bzw. Sie müssen die Verantwortung für die Arbeit eines Mitarbeiters übernemen (Hand ins Feuer legen).

Ich hoffe dies ist dir hilfreich.


----------



## Ide (4 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Die 5cm... da ist mir doch lieber das 5Kg Argument. Dann kanns Schlag auf Schlag weitergehn.....


 
Bei uns hat das Modell den Namen "Betriebsrat"


----------



## nade (4 April 2008)

Ahh, auch guter Name. Und hat bei euch die Brechstange aka Nageleisen aka Universalschlüssel auch noch nen anderen Namen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2008)

Wichtige Tipps für Vorstellungsgespräche  

Sag, Du kannst einfach alles.
Lasse Dein Handy an, sonst verpasst Du wichtige Anrufe Deiner Kumpel.
Wenn Du Angst hat, trinke vorher eine Flasche Wein.
"Kleider machen Leute" war gestern. Zieh einfach was Bequemes an.
Betone Deine lässige Art, indem Du eine Marlboro Kingsize anzündest.
Stelle gleich am Anfang klar, dass Du nicht ewig Zeit hast, Zeit ist Geld.
wenn Du älter als 40 bist, nimm Mama mit.


----------



## nade (4 April 2008)

Gerhard nicht zu vergessen

*Blauer Kittel mit Werkzeug behangen

*PG unterm Arm und zur Begrüßung wo ist die hübsche Praktikantin/Sekretärin?

*ROFL*


----------



## godi (4 April 2008)

ChristianR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgende Frage und zwar habe ich am Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei einer Firma, die komplette Fertigungsautomatisierungen bei verschiedenen Automobilherstellern machen. Ich habe mich auf eine Stellenanzeige im Bereich SPS u. Inbetriebnahme beworben, nun wollte ich mich vorher noch ein bisschen schlau machen. komme nämliche aus der Instandhaltung.
> 
> ...



Wie war dein Vorstellungsgespräch?
Positiv verlaufen?

godi


----------



## ChristianR (4 April 2008)

Ja also soweit ich das beurteilen ist es ganz gut gelaufen. hab sogar schon nen Beispielarbeitsvertrag erhalten(zur Info)

Diese Firma hat einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit Freiberuflern gemacht und will sich deshalb verstärken. Ich passe auch gut ins Profil hat er gemeint, da ich noch relativ jung bin und die Leute die sie brauchen, eigentlich eh erst ausgebildet werden müssen. Man soll halt nicht nur Erfahrung mit Simatic haben sondern auch mit Bosch, Phoenix,... sowie Erfahrung mit WinCC und verschiedenen Profibusverbindungen.

Das Problem ist nur meine Technikerschule die ich auf Teilzeit besuche. Die Ortsgebundenheit ist nicht so das Problem, da ich an meinem Standort einen großen Auftraggeber hätte, wo es immer was zu tun gibt. Nur meine Schulzeiten (Di,Do,Sa) machen leichte Probleme. 
Er hat halt dann gemeint, er muss sich das noch überlegen ob das funktioniert.

Naja, nächste Woche bin ich schlauer


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 April 2008)

Hallo Christian

Selbst wenn es bei dieser Firma nicht klappen sollte, wenn Du bereit bist Inbetriebnahmen (auch Weltweit) zu machen, stehen Dir zur Zeit alle Tore  offen.
Starte doch einen Aufruf hier im Forum, es gibt immer einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der von einem gehört hat, das dieser neue Mitarbeiter sucht.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------

